# skil 10 in compound miter saw



## Quiglag

I agree this is a great saw. The company I work for picked one up to cut some aluminum u channel that was going in between the wood paneling. Skil is part of Bosch Tools, and the saw is similar to the Bosch line of miter saws. It is a really good saw for around $100. You can find it at Lowes


----------



## toolman77

I have had this saw for about 18 months. I got it when I was just getting into woodworking. I have really enjoyed it. Never had any problems whatsoever. I have since stopped purchasing "cheap" tools but I can not find any reason to replace this saw. Great Value.


----------



## Millo

Can you expect accuracy at this price? Thanks.


----------



## kosta

Yea the accuracy is pretty good. But I would check the fence just to make sure that its lined up. When I got this saw the fence was dead on.


----------

